# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سختی دروس تجربی بیشتره یا ریاضی؟

## amh777

سلام دوستان. 
یه سوال داشتم
میدونم نسبیه ولی رشته ریاضی سخت تره یا تجربی به طور کلی؟
ریاضی ریاضی فیزیک چه مقدار از ریاضی تجربی سختتره؟

----------


## pouria98

تجربی

----------


## doctor Hastii

خب برای هر کس متفاوته ...من که برام ریاضی خیلی سخت و طاقت فرساست  :Yahoo (114): ولی بعضی ها عاشق ریاضین :Yahoo (111):

----------


## pouria98

> خب برای هر کس متفاوته ...من که برام ریاضی خیلی سخت و طاقت فرساست ولی بعضی ها عاشق ریاضین


تو رشته ریاضی با عمومی های نسبتا بالا +30 درصد تو هر درس اختصاصی کارتون راه میوفته...
ولی پوست بچه های تجربی برای قبولی کنده میشه
شما همه دروس رو هم تو اختصاصی ها 30 بزنی+عمومی های نسبتا بالا بازم دستاوردی برات حاصل نمیشه

----------


## Mehdi.j

شوخی میکنی ؟شما شیمی ریاضی و با شیمی تجربی مقایسه بکن ببین کدوم سخت تره

----------


## sajad564

> تو رشته ریاضی با عمومی های نسبتا بالا +30 درصد تو هر درس اختصاصی کارتون راه میوفته...
> ولی پوست بچه های تجربی برای قبولی کنده میشه
> شما همه دروس رو هم تو اختصاصی ها 30 بزنی+عمومی های نسبتا بالا بازم دستاوردی برات حاصل نمیشه


عزیزم بعد کنکور درست تازه شروع میشه ها
برو یه نگا به کتابای بچه های برق بنداز

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


عزیزم بعد کنکور درست تازه درست شروع میشه ها
برو یه نگا به کتابای بچه های برق بنداز


هرچی سجاد میگه درسته*

----------


## sajad564

> *
> 
> هرچی سجاد میگه درسته*


برو پ.خ اخرمو بخون :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*به نظر من دیفرانسیل , گسسته و تحلیلی خیلی سنگین تر و سخت تر از زیست شناسی هستن , بقیه درسها هم که مشترکه ( از هندسه ۲ فاکتور میگیرم )*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> تو رشته ریاضی با عمومی های نسبتا بالا +30 درصد تو هر درس اختصاصی کارتون راه میوفته...
> ولی پوست بچه های تجربی برای قبولی کنده میشه
> شما همه دروس رو هم تو اختصاصی ها 30 بزنی+عمومی های نسبتا بالا بازم دستاوردی برات حاصل نمیشه


*
دلیل کنده شدن پوست بچه های تجربی سخت تر بودن درسهاشون نیست , بلکه ۵ برابر بودن تعداد شرکت کننده هاش و شدید تر بودن رقابت بینشونه , همین حالتی که شما میگید در اواخر دهه هفتاد و اوایل دهه هشتاد که مهندس شدن مد بود واسه بچه های ریاضی بود .
*

----------


## After4Ever

> *
> دلیل کنده شدن پوست بچه های تجربی سخت تر بودن درسهاشون نیست , بلکه ۵ برابر بودن تعداد شرکت کننده هاش و شدید تر بودن رقابت بینشونه , همین حالتی که شما میگید در اواخر دهه هفتاد و اوایل دهه هشتاد که مهندس شدن مد بود واسه بچه های ریاضی بود .
> *


اون موقع ها مهندس برای کشور نیاز بود و هر کسی لیسانس مهندسی می گرفت از دانشگاه دولتی استخدام می شد...
ولی الان مهندس زیاده و دیگم نیاز اون چنانی به مهندس ندارن (اینو من نمی گم کسای دیگه می گن)

----------


## M.NABI.Z

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط After4Ever


اون موقع ها مهندس برای کشور نیاز بود و هر کسی لیسانس مهندسی می گرفت از دانشگاه دولتی استخدام می شد...
ولی الان مهندس زیاده و دیگم نیاز اون چنانی به مهندس ندارن (اینو من نمی گم کسای دیگه می گن)


*

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> سلام دوستان. 
> یه سوال داشتم
> میدونم نسبیه ولی رشته ریاضی سخت تره یا تجربی به طور کلی؟
> ریاضی ریاضی فیزیک چه مقدار از ریاضی تجربی سختتره؟


از نظر دشواری مباحث ریاضی سخت تره.. چون توی تجربی هیچ درسی رو نمیشه با گسسته و دیفرانسیل و هندسه مقایسه کرد. در ضمن فیزیک ریاضی ها هم نسبت به تجربی یکم بیشتره.
 اما  با توجه به شرایط فعلی  تجربی ها برای رسیدن به پزشکی باید خیلی تلاش کنن. اونم به خاطر اینکه جامعه اماریشون بالاست!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> تو رشته ریاضی با عمومی های نسبتا بالا +30 درصد تو هر درس اختصاصی کارتون راه میوفته...
> ولی پوست بچه های تجربی برای قبولی کنده میشه
> شما همه دروس رو هم تو اختصاصی ها 30 بزنی+عمومی های نسبتا بالا بازم دستاوردی برات حاصل نمیشه


عامو ریــدی  :Yahoo (21): 
سوال اینه درسای رشته ریاضی سخت تره یا تجربی ! نمیشه جواب قطعی داد ولی خب برای خیلیا ریاضی سخترین درسه !

در حالت رقابت بین بچه ها حق با شماس ! که بین بازه 8000 به بالا بچه های تجربی قوی ترن !

----------


## Behnam10

*کنکور ریاضی 160 هزار خورده ای بودند که ایشالله همه وارد دانشگاه میشن . اخرش هم میشن مهندس(چه سراسری بخونند و چه ازاد و پیام نور و...) . در کل درسی که میخونند در اینده به هیچ دردشون نمیخوره و ازش پول درنمیارند.
در تجربی 500هزار و خورده ای هستند که ماشالله همه میخوان پزشکی و دارو و... بخونند . الیته 50درصد  سیاه لشکرند و 40 درصد هم از قبل کنکور پروژه سال دیگه رو کلید میزنند .
میمونه 10 درصد که سر این رشته های تاپ باید رقابت کنند .
من چیز زیادی از ریاضیات دوستان فنی سرم نمیشه اما واقعا فیزیک و شیمی بچه های ریاضی درمقابل کنکور تجربی گلابی بود ( البته در مباحث مشترک) . من که شب قبل کنکور سوالات فیزیک کنکور ریاضی رو دیدم خیلی امیدوار شدم اما 115 دقیقه بعد از شروع کنکور(یعنی 40 دقیقه بعد از شروع سوالات تخصصی) متوجه شدم قراره دهنمون سرویس بشه .
جمعیت بالا شرکت کنندگان و ظرفیت کم قبول شدگان علت سختی بودن کنکور تجربی هست .*

----------

